# Turning an eheim 2229 to a C02 reactor



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Just thinking out loud here. Do you think it would be possible to to turn the ehiem 2229 wet/dry cannister filter into a big 'ol reactor by just hooking up the 'breather line' to the C02 system? 

Just don't want to throw out stuff to the sidelines by switching to a planted tank if I dont have to!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, you said you were trying to get an easy tank...

If you go low light, low maintance, no CO2 then the wet/dry is just fine, as long as you still have a moderatly planted tank with slow growing plants. There is a line where good water "aeration" is benificial as plants can use up CO2 faster than fish produce it. In low maintance tanks, some water"aeration" is benificial as it raises the level of CO2 in the water from 0ppm, back up to the 4-5ppm it would have through air transfer, without plants. Hope that made sense


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. It sorta does make sense. I think I am going to try just that and see what happens.  

90 gallon, 8 bags of fluorite, 110 watt c/f, 2229, maybe the a/c 500 (?), some loaches and angels. Local water here is pretty hard and 7.8. 

For plants, I am going to stick to the "easy" column, low light. A slight bit of fertalizer in the bottom of the substrate.

Chance for success?  

If things go south, I'll head for more light and less filteration.


----------

